# ITS Huntress - Tales of Valor and Honour



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

The Imperial Training Ship (ITS) _Huntress_ had been transformed into its current state long ago. Before it had been a mighty vessel with hundreds of powerful cannons and launch tunnels for its complement of fighters and bombers. The ships crew once numbered in the tens of thousands but that number had been culled for the small Imperial Navy Cadet force that now resided within, now it barely reached five thousand at its peak. 

The cannons had been pulled from their sockets in late M39 where it was partially decommissioned, being used to reinforce the defence’s of the Cadian Gate. It left a mere fifty main weapons and around a hundred point defence turrets. The fighter and bomber complement had been transferred to a newer, less hardship filled vessel with the bigwigs in the Imperial Navy barely leaving eight of each. 

Entire sections of the ship changed, living quarters became armouries for the weapons that still operated while flight decks were transformed into botanical bays. The bridge, which had once been a glorious place filled with veterans of dozens of campaigns had became filled with tight skinned Cadets, some of which were no more than seventeen summers. 

Under the joint command of Fleet Commissar Kuribayashi and Captain Mathias Jellicoe, the Cadets are drilled into some of the finest that the Imperium produces. Both are feared and loved by the Cadets, with them getting a hands on dealing with Naval Life while they are posted aboard the Huntress. 

The _Huntress _is of a unknown class, having been modified dozens of times it resembles nothing of its original design which can still be found in pictures within the Captain’s Quarters. Nicknames vary between Training Squads, however the most common seem to be _ITS Refit _or _ITS Repair_, due to the constant fixings and Add-ons that have to be done to keep her in service. 

Though Kuribayashi tries to halt such things, he often privately jokes along with the Senior Cadets who attend briefings with Jellicoe and himself. Kuribayashi himself has a reputation, as both a father figure to those under him and as lax as being a Commissar will allow while enforcing his rule. It is not wise to get upon his bad side, for those who do they usually have to run laps of the ships outer decks. 

_Huntress _herself resides in not particular area of space, instead it adventures far and wide in search of abandoned ships that the crew can train their weapons upon. It has seen war only once since it was transformed into its current state, and then it was so heavily damaged by a Ork Boarding Force that it was forced to return to the nearest port for three years. 

Currently, the _Huntress _orbit’s the factory world of Selcuta, a remote outpost not to far away from the Great Eye. However it is not owned by the Adeptus Mechanicus, but instead a privately funded world run by the Imperial Navy. The _Huntress _herself is in desperate need of fuel and ammunition, having used much of it upon previous runs. 

However, soon the _Huntress _shall be thrust into its second war…

Right, so this Role Play shall be different than most with it mostly taking place upon a ship, the players shall all play as Cadets so you will not have any experience other than firing the main cannons, or the small point defence ones. 

Character Sheet- (Note- I will use Kuribayashi as a example, however you will be playing as far younger men, or women depending on which you decide as)

Name: Saigo Kuribayashi. 

Gender: Male.

Age: Unknown, however it has been at least five decades since he was posted upon the _Huntress_. (The players age will range from anything between fifteen to twenty five, after that you would have been moved from the _Huntress _to a different ship)

Appearance: Small and fat, Kuribayashi has a beard of black hair that covers his lower face like a over grown forest. His eyes are grey from blindness, yet somehow he is still able to move and interact like someone who still lays claim to their sight. His nose is nothing more than a crushed smudge upon his face, his eyes small and beady give him the visage of a pig. 

His head itself remains bald, though this does tend to be unnoticed due to the peaked Commissariat Cap that usually rests there. His voice constantly remains calm and noble, with a almost soothing tune to it when he shouts orders to those under him. A red cape flows from his shoulders, the sigil of the _Huntress_, a striped wolf, embellished upon it. 

The rest of his uniform is standard issued to all Commissars and well kept, with polished boots and white gloves that are seemingly always upon him. 

Weapons: Kuribayashi carries a older Bolt Pistol type that has been passed to each Fleet Commissar who is stationed upon the _Huntress_. His second weapon of choice is a Chain-Katana, forged by his mentor before he was assigned to his first duty. (The players will have a standard issue Auto-Pistol as a sidearm, those times where you are needed to use something else it will range from a Shotgun to Lasrifle.) 

Background: (I will not write a background for Kuribayashi, however for the players I would like something detailed, at least three paragraphs will be a must, the more you give me, the better)

Other Information: Kuribayashi is well respected and loved by the Cadets, yet he is also feared by many for his steely gaze and hard training regimes. (Do you guys have any rivalries with other members? Have you got any distinctions?)

Personality: (Well, Other Information and this is kind of the same thing, so if you want it, you may place their personality in the Other Information section.) 

What do you aspire to become: (This will include anything really, from Arms-Man to Captain, however I do not want you all picking the same thing, so please try to vary it a bit)

Well that’s it, thanks for reading guys hopefully, if you do read, you shall join


----------



## Shacklock (Dec 15, 2009)

*Name:* Derrik Volsch 

*Gender:* Male.

*Age:* 22

*Appearance:* Standing at just over six foot two with a well built torso of solid muscle. He possesses what most would call a ‘mean’ face with broad, thickset features. Derrik wears his blond hair shaven close to the skull. His upper chest, neck and back are adorned with a multitude of crude tribal tattoos, souvenirs of his time in the penal camps of Lubinska. In short he is a bear of a man.

*Weapons:* A well maintained auto-pistol as well as his lucky shank.

*Background:* Born into poverty in the slums of a typical hive-world, the name of which he doesn’t care to remember, Derrik quickly fell into a life of crime. Running with a gang of hivers, first as a spotter and then as he matured as muscle he gathered all the skills he needed before laying into Velen –his boss- with a lead pipe whilst he slept. Having usurped his boss’s place Derrik spent a relatively prosperous two years at the head of the gang before being swept up in an Arbiters raid of the lower hives. Condemned to the penal colony on the moon of Lubinska, Derrik endured four years of hell before being selected for life in the Imperial Navy. Men of his ruthless nature are always welcome.


*Other Infomation:* Amongst the officers of the ITS Huntress the hive-ganger is not well liked, though with those lower down the social-chain Derrik has had better luck. Having gathered about him a small crew of naval ratings and freshly conscripted convicts he is in the midst of establishing himself a lucrative trade. Though strictly banned by Imperial law, the narcotic trade flourishes on almost every ship in His Divine Majesty’s Imperial Navy.

*Personality:* Jovial on the exterior, Derrik Volsch is a conniving man who will do anything to survive. Though not particularly bright in matters scholarly or technological he knows more than enough about the brutality of existence and how to get ahead in life. Derrik is a longtime user of lho, obscura and a whole host of combat enhancing drugs. When treated with respect Derrik can be your best friend, when not you may want to keep a blade close at hand whilst you sleep. 

*What do you aspire to become:* Derrik Volsch’s ‘career choice’ within The Divine Emperor’s Imperial Navy is likely to be that of a petty-officer.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Name: Jasper White

Gender: Male

Age: 20

Appearance: Jasper stands around 6 foot. He is fair skinned and has short blonde hair. He has amber eyes and wears the standard cadet uniform. He makes sure that his uniform is always well kept and his boots are polished. Jasper has an athletic body and regulary works out shown in his muscled body. He has a tattoo of a hawk on his right arm, a reminder of his brief life as a gang member.

Weapons: Standard issue auto pistol and a tactical knife strapped to one of his boots.He has been trained to use a lasrifle.

Background: Jasper originally comes from Bakka where he has seen ships from the beggining of his life coming and going. As it is the home of the Segmentum Tempestus Jasper saw huge Imperial warships, and since his family were rather poor decided to try and make a living in the Imperial fleet.

Jasper in his early teens joined a small gang of local boys learning how to use a knife and can be seen practicing hand to hand combat with his knife regulary. He learnt how to fend for himself when he was little being an only child and with parents who didn't care about him.

As soon as he turned 15 Jasper joined the imperial navy and was assigned to the Huntress. He spent the next four years training on the huntress where he learnt the discipline that he would need to continue to survive in the Imperial navy. 

Personality: Jasper shows respect both to the officers, senior cadets and people who have generally earnt it in his eyes. He will not back down from a fight and is able to read people and their changes in moods. This helps him assess whether people are a threat or not. He is not dim and will try and help his fellow cadets if needed. He doesn't care what people think of him.

What do you aspire to become: Jasper aspires to become an military police on a ship.

Hope that its ok.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Welcome aboard guys, ill start with a number of eight, if I cannot get that much however I will start it up before


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Name: Felix (No known surname.)
Gender: Male.

Age: Felix apparently is around 18, but doesn't know exactly how old he is. 

Appearance: Felix is rather pretty for a hiver, with tied back black hair, and a healthy complexion. His uniform is usually kept quite clean and orderly, to the approval of his superior officers. His green eyes usually have a concentrated look on them
Weapons: Felix has a lasgun secured away in his bunk, which, while he never really expects to use it, is a keepsake from his adoptive father back on Patrolus.

Background: Felix was born to a prostitute in one of the lower levels of the hives, and was orphaned after around 5 years. Through a variety of scrounging and begging he lived for about another year before being taken in by a retired guardsman, named Hawke.

He lived with him for the next decade, and through both of their work, they managed to scrounge out a living in the poor districts of Patrolus. A short time ago however, Hawke died, and Felix signed up for service on the Huntress, one of the few ships that would train him on-the-job.

In the short few months aboard the ship Felix has been exemplary in obedience and listening among the recruits, though he hasn't showed any particular skill. He is above-average in marksmanship, and improving, but not in any spectacular way.

Other Information: Felix has made some friends among the recruits for his willingness to help them with their duties, but others see him as a brown-noser. The higher-ups tend to approve of his obedience.

Personality: Felix tends to be soft-spoken, and isn't overly assuming in his conversations, preferring others to take the lead. He does however, speak more eloquently with close friends.

What do you aspire to become: Felix doesn't have any particular aspirations, he just wants to climb the chain-of-command and eventually retire comfortably.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Name: Eirene Anastasia 

Gender: Female

Age: 20

Appearance: Eirene has a decent built body. She has blond hair and dark green eyes. She stands about 5'4. Her hair reaches down to her neck and covers her entire head expect her face. She wears the standard Imperial Navy Cadet uniforms.

Weapons: Standard Imperial Navy issue Auto-Pistol and a combat knife

Background: Eirene Anastasia was born on a Hive World in a wealthy Anastasia family. She was the 2nd to be born in her family. The first was Jacob Anastasia who was three years older then her. Thus he up bringer was an easy life. Her family were natural born leaders and Eirene was no exception. At a young age she was taught about leadership. How to inspire people yet compared to the training Jacob got, her's was 2nd rate. As a result the two of them became rivals. They each began to try to outdo each other. Yet they lived a pretty happy life due to the wealthy they had.

Her family had a tradition where the first male born would join the guard. Thus when Jacob became 18 he joined the Imperial Guard. Tradition also said that any other born must choose a different career path. Thus Eirene decided to join the Imperial Navy and began to study Fleet tactics as it would be three years before she could join. During this time while Jacob served in the guard Eirene began to study less and miss her brother more. Without a rival she began to lose interest in studies and future career. Then about a year later news arrived. It stated that Jacob had been killed during an assault on an enemy stronghold. The news devastated Eirene yet this made her even more determined on finish her studies.

About a two years later when Eirene was at the age of twenty, the ship ITS Huntress came along recruiting. Eirene volunteered herself and joined as a Imperial Naval Cadet. She served on the ship for about eight months until she received news that their had been an uprising on her home world and that her family had been killed. Thus she had no family left and decided to make her fellow teammates her family. She has now served aboard the ITS Huntress for about 2 years. She intends to restore her family name to it's rightfully place.

Other Information: Eirene Anastasia is a natural born leader. She has a tendency to try and take command. She is also a bit stubborn thus as a result this has put her in conflicts with higher ranking officials which usually doesn't end up well for Eirene.

Personality: Eirene is usually happy and confident even during battles. She can usually keep her cool during combat. Yet she takes all her duties very seriously and always puts them first before anything else. Yet sometimes she tend to disagree with higher ranking officers. She tends to respect and care for all her fellow teammates even if they may not respect or care for her.

What do you aspire to become: Fleet Admiral


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Both are accepted, four more to go and I shall write up the Action Thread


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

hmm i might have to join dark angel!

Name: Jack Fornust

Age: 17

Gender: male

Appearance: small, wiry, has a youthful spring in his step, has short brown hair, blue, almost grey eyes, he stands at about 5'6, has a small scar above his eye brow, a scar on his left forearm, and a scar on the back of his neck from being attacked when he was little by feral dogs in the town he lived in (see other info for more details)

Weapons: the usual auto pistol, but in times of need he is equipped with a combat shotgun, he also has a combat blade hidden under his mattress, and his mechanic gear, some of it could be used as weapons

Backround: Jack was born on a planet only recently have been colonised by the imperial guard, 27 years ago, so his family had no traditions in place apart from that every son was expected to repay what the emperor has given them , and to fight in his name.
When Jack was born, he was sentenced to a life of hardship, and fighting with his four older brothers who liked to pick on him, but he always had a smile on his face

Other Information: Jack is a youthful, funny person, who is unscared in battle, although he has a phobia of dogs, because when he was five, he got attacked by three big dogs, which mauled him until a man walking pass beat them of with a branch on the sidewalk, the damage had been dealt and he has 3 prominent scars on his body, has got into a few fights with people who have decided to play jokes on him after they found out about his phobia, they locked him in a cage, and put three tame dogs in there, and were goading the dogs to attack, until a higher ranking officer walked in and stopped it, the people who did it were punished and put on latrine duty for two months, while Jack spent 3 weeks recovering from the scare 

Personality: funny, always laughing, Jack always has a smile on his face, even if he was in a battle, Jack gets on with everyone, apart from a few people who disliked him and played practical jokes on him, he is put with, he is a great mechanic, and has all the necessary tools, which he brought at the last refueling, tends to be a bit messy sometimes with his gear, which has got him in a bit of trouble, but he doesn't really care about those things, gets on well with both genders

What you Aspire to Become: head of mechanic and repair crew


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Name: Christine Stantinus

Gender: Female 

Age: 19

Appearance: A woman, about 5'5" tall. Her long dark brown coloured hair is always tied in a pony tail. Her body looks pretty sexy, with almost perfect sizes. Her blue eyes always look happy, even in the middle of the battlefield.
She carries two holsters for pistols: one is for het autopistol, the other always has a needle pistol, with no ammo. This was what her brother gave her, a year before he died.

Weapons: A bright red autopistol with a scope.

Background: Born in a poor family, her older brother joined the Imperial guard when she was only 6 years old. She decided she wanted the same, however when her brother was killed 5 years later she wanted to join the Imperial Navy instead. This was because the Imperial Guard would remind her too much of her brother. On the age of 14 she was recruited by the Navy. Within moment she already knew her way of fighting: Medium-long range. Thus she adjusted her autopistol to have a scope for more accuracy. Now she's still hoping to also be allowed to customise her lasgun like that. Because her brother used a flamer she decided to secretly paint her own las-pistol a bright red colour to honour her brother. She got punished for it, but this only made her stronger.

Personality: A silent girl. She prefers to stay out of any attention and also prefers to work alone. She can also be very stubborn. 

What do you aspire to become: She dreams of becoming a Lord Solar. Though she'd be happy with any rank she could get.

OOC: Hope this is ok with you. Especially with what she aspires to become. THere's nothing wrong with having dreams, right? :biggrin:


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Your both accepted, might get this up and running by tomorow  for those wondering, if anybody is, the recruitment thread will not close when I get eight, it will when I get to much to handle. One thing though Bloodthrister, just change the Las-Pistol to a Auto-Pistol and all shall be fine 

Edit: Bloodthrister, looking at your history I am going to ask you to change that bit, you stated she joined the Guard, but this is a Imperial Navy ship, just change the Guard part, and also, about her brother joining the Inquisition, as far as I know, she would not know about him dying so change that to Guard?


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Name: Vincent

Gender: Male

age: 21

Appearance: about 6 feet tall and athletic build. He has a well defined facial structure and jaw line with blue-grey eyes. He stays clean shaven, buzz cut brown hair and shaved face, as he is expected to by the navy standards, but has just enough scruff to show he isn't just a boy. 

weapons: as stated, an auto-pistol. Though he has been trained in using both shotguns for defense and las-rifles for offense.

background: Born and raised on a civil world, though poor in economy. Not being a hive world or any other world of significance to the Imperium, his world did not have much to export or import and so did not have much to live on except for what the world offered itself. 

At about 9 years of age, the planet had become much more heavily populated both from a growing home population and many newcomers from other worlds. As the planet got more and more industrialized, the food sources became scarce. In his pre-teen years the planet saw its first forms of tension, as people started to group up and fight over food and land. Imperial police were assigned to the planet after the first few battles were fought amongst its people.

Vincent had only played minor role in one of these, doing what he could at such a young age to help out those he knew. It became a struggle to survive and many were dieing from hunger before large enough quantities of food could be imported from the nearest agri-worlds.

The imported food still wasnt enough to keep with the population, which still grew despite the hardships...apparently it was still much better than most of the hive cities the newcomers had managed to get off of. Vincent had spent quite some time throughout these years reading and writing any poetry he could scrounge up. He used his love for language as an escape...but he needed to escape further. His homeworld was nothing as it had been when he was a young child. Beautiful women had become a scarce sight, one meal a day was rough, and close-knit families quickly became a thing of the past.

The increasing numbers of immigration brought by imperial space crafts drew his attention to the imperial navy. One day he went out asking around and figured out where he could sign up.

he got accepted without hesitation it seemed and was marked for the ITS Huntress. Once aboard, only two other new recruits to the ship caught his attention. Both were young women who seemed just a bit younger than himself. One was a shy blue eyed brunette and the other a confident but sometimes emotional green-eyed blonde.

He hadnt gotten much time to talk to them yet, being busy about their ship's missions. but now they were simply flying back to a port to get re-supplied.

Aspiration He loves beautiful women and cant get enough of them. unfortunately there are only so many in the rank and file Imperial guard and navy. Really he is just trying to live a better life than what he had on his home world. In the navy he at least gets three meals a day and a bed, even if it does come with the occasional danger of dealing with alien territory and possible attacks. He fought in the feuds so has had some battle experience before joining, he figured he could handle himself and so far it hasn't been too bad.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Welcome Unxpekted22, however if you will edit your Las to a Auto, one more and I will get the action thread up asap, hopefully that will be later tonight/today depending on your time zones


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

NAME Marcus

GENDER Male

AGE 23

APPEARANCE About 5'10 slightly overweight but looks can be decieving, he is still very fit and able for his duty. dark hair and blue eyes with always a bit more stubble than is normally accepted.

WEAPONS Auto pistol and a combat blade but his prefered weapon of choice is a shotgun for the more up close and personal.

BACKGROUND Born on a hive world into a very poor family he was always getting into trouble and eventually borrowed too much to fund his gambling problem from the wrong people. it was a simple choice in the end to join the cadets or die at the hands of the gangers who he hadnt the money to payback. So here we are now and it was the best decision he ever made. He loves the corp.

OTHER INFORMATION Marcus is a little bit loud and boistrous for his own good sometimes and hasnt learned his lesson about gambling as he would still bet on two flies running up a wall, though he is liked by the rest of the crew for his quick wit and always game for a laugh.

PERSONALITY He is quick witted always happy and is always the one to come up with something to do for everyone when shift ends.

WHAT DO YOU ASPIRE TO COME He is quite happy the way he is, maybe sergeant but that would be as far as he would like to go any higher than that would be too much responibility.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Right, welcome aboard FortheLion, for those who are currently making characters (Deathbringer, BlackApostleVilhelm and CommissarHorn) and anyone else who is interested, I will edit your characters into it, or give you guys a seperate update  Action thread should be up in a few hours


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Name: Dimitar Vas

Gender: Male.

Age: 18

Appearance: Standing at 6 foot 3 he is thin, mid length brown hair and blue eyes. 

Weapons: Standard issue auto pistol and a small combat knife. Trained to use a lasrifle and shotgun and is comfortable with both

Background: Dimitar was born to a middle class family upon a peaceful world far from the struggles of war. It was customary on this world for boys of 12 and 13 to go and seek there fortunes as apprentices and thus learn the skilled crafts. 

His story unlike many is unremarkable and he merely felt the need to go out and experience the universe, rather than remaining in the comfort of his home planet. He gained a job upon a merchant ship as a low paid labourer yet he was merely a grunt and felt little satisfaction in his job as he was kept on the ship for long periods even when landed, shifting cargo, cleaning and enacting minor repairs. On an unknown world he sneaked off the ship inside one of the cargo boxes desperate to experience the excitement of a new world.

He found no excitement as he was penniless and he was unable to get a job upon the world being foreign born and devoid of any experience in the skilled crafts. Thus when he heard of the chance to sign up for the imperial navy he jumped at the chance. Having already served upon a ship he knew the duties well and so scored highly and was posted to serve upon the ITS Huntress.

Other Information and Personality: Dimitar is a well disciplined crew member having been taking orders since the age of 12. He appreciates the position he holds and is almost dog like, obeying commands instinctively rather than because h believes they are correct. This innate obedience has mend him a well rounded crew member as he tries his hardest in all drills and training sessions and thus practice has made perfect. he is thus strong in close combat, stamina, shooting of side arms and other defensive weapons and other basic ship board tasks. 

Dimitar is extremely devout to the God Emperor as his world had been conquered by the Word Bearers in the days before the heresy. Hence he worships the emperor as a god and trusts in him to see him through the darkness. Upon the merchant ship Dimitar was often beaten despite his hard work. This and the loneliness of shipboard life caused him to turn to his faith and has only furthered his belief that the emperor has a plan for him and that he is watching over him

What do you aspire to become: Dimitar dreams of captaining his own ship yet he sees no hope of rising that far, however with the emperor by his side anything is possible


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Ah, another Cadet in the meat grinder, welcome Deathbringer


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

ok here they are

Names: James and Alice

Ages: both are 21

Gender: James/Male, Alice/Female

Appearances: James stands at the average height of 6'0" and is covered in more muscle then most young men his age. he has short brown hair with blue eyes and a small scar around his neck where a garrot had been used to try to strangle him. Alice stands at 5'6" and while she still has her curvy figure and looks to be helpless her constant exercising has given her a layer of lithe muscles. She has wavy blonde hair with piercing blue eyes that seem to see into your soul. Both James and Alice have dark blue tribal tattoos on their arms, legs and chest.

Equipment: both carry an auto-pistol and cruel barbed knives that they have had with them since they came upon this ship.

Personalities: Both can be friendly with others once they get to know them but primarily James is the first to go out and speak with those he does not know while Alice listens until she feels comfortable. Once comfortable and when among friends they are both very loud and each of them has a bad swearing problem that has gotten them both in trouble with the officers. James is very protective of Alice and while he will not admit it, this trait shows every now and then. This compared with Alice's fiery independence is the cause for most of their arguments, when they have them. Both are extremely cunning due to their past lives and while Alice will poke and make fun of others without them knowing James can be downright sarcastic and mean when he wants to be.

While James is usually the first to speak with others once Alice joins in it is evident that she is the more talkative of the two. They both have a great respect for the officers and the Fleet Commissar who allowed them to join together and stay together in the same quarters and giving them the opportunity for a slightly better but more honorable life.

Backround: James and Alice never speak of their seperate families or how each of them got onto the pirate ship that they met on, all they say is that is where the Emperor had decided for the two of them to "find" each other. At the young age of six they were both taken aboard this human pirate vessel where they served their masters up until they were both sixteen. it was at this age that the pirates began using them to kill people that offended them and they were both tattooed accordingly to fit in with the rest of the crew.

While the crew saw this as a joyous occasion for these children were now one of them, James and Alice were horrified and began plotting their escape. Once the ship had docked above some hive world out on the fringes they made their escape, killing the captain in the process. Once planetside they made thier way to the slums where they knew they would never be found and took up with one of the gangs so that they could feed themselves. 

Up until two years ago this was their life until a paid assassin was sent to kill them. the assassin had snuck into their small one room apartment and attempted to strangle James with a garrot but ultimately fail once Alice was woken up and she plunged her blade through the assassin's spine. The two of them made their way up to the docks where they signed up to join the Imperial Navy in the hopes that they could each learn a trade that would allow them to have actual jobs once they were out or even better be able to captain their own trading vessel.

The two of them have a very tight bond, and while they would never speak openly about it, believe that the Emperor had made them soul mates. Each is fiercely protective of the other, James more so then Alice, and each has no problems with killing another human being, something that they both have had to do many times before.

Aspirations: They eventually want to get out of the Imperial Navy and get a hold of a trading vessel. If this is not possible their second plan is to learn and do what they can while they save what money they are getting paid to put them both through Arbites training on a Hive World where they both feel their expertise with the criminal classes of both Pirate and Ganger will do them well when combating these groups.


----------



## Shacklock (Dec 15, 2009)

FORTHELION said:


> NAME Marcus
> 
> GENDER Male
> 
> ...


Not to nitpick but theres no sergeant rank in the Imperial Navy ;P D'you mean Petty Officer/Arms-Man?


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Name: Romka Flotov

Gender: Male.

Age: 19

Appearance: Regular height 5’ 8’’ . Brown-blonde hair, although he keeps it shaven. Romka’s face resembles the characteristics of a Valhallan, sturdy jaw, cheek bones and regular black bags under his eyes (Liver problems). He wears the standard Cadet uniform.

Romka’s uniform is kept neat although he has been warned, by officers, on numerous occasions for wearing only his singlet.

Weapons: Standard issue Auto-pistol. Romka doesn’t like his low calibre pistol and is on the look out for a much bigger handgun.

Background: Romka doesn’t know where he was born, nor does he have any recollection apart from memories of Ice and freezing temperatures. Both his appearance of one born to endure hardship and his strong willed stubborn, yet lazy character are traits evidently Valhallan. So there’s no mistaking his nationality and place of birth. 

Without family Flotov grew up on the transport ship Blizzard. His daily schedule consisted of washing the floors and cabins, having his head smashed by the Captain’s boot heel and afterwards cleaning the same boot. The ship’s Captain was Vostroyan and hated Flotov because of his Valhallan heritage. The majority of the ship’s officers were also Vostroyan and did not stand up for the boy.

One officer was from the deathworld planet Serica and he cared for Flotov’s injuries. Although he was a petty-officer and could not voice his opinion against the Captain. The officer taught Flotov to read and gradually gave him an education. Teaching him the ranks of the navy, economy, mathematics and about the God Emperor.

At the age of 14, Flotov discovered the Captain’s alcohol cabinet and recklessly got very drunk. Entering the cabin, the Captain flew into a rage and attacked the boy. His mind lost and completely drunk, Flotov smashed a bottle and stabbed the Captain in the throat. The petty-officer from Serica walked into the cabin and found Flotov kneeling over the Captain, drenched in blood. 

Escaping with help, Flotov was alone on an unknown planet, no money and with the Navy Police on his heels. With nothing but his hasty education, Flotov signed up for the Imperial Navy.

Other Information: Flotov gets on well with the other Cadets although he can be annoying some times as he enjoys fighting and, even though being playful, he does end up hurting some of his comrades. His constant fighting does give the impression of the notorious Valhallan bullying system even though Flotov knows it is wrong and doesn’t mean to bully at all. 

To some of the officers, Flotov appears sickly and unhealthy (even though he is built well). This is because, unknown to them, he is regularly hung over and conceals his drinking habits well.

Unlike the usual educated air of the cadets, Flotov’s attitude comes across as being savage and backward, even though his education is above average. His savage impression is not helped by his love for fighting. He enjoys it and regularly spars with other cadets.


Personality: Stubborn and untiring, Flotov refuses to admit defeat with anything. He can endure a lot more from the officers and carries a grim aspect to his personality. He is also infamously lazy and gets kicked around in the mornings for getting up late.

What do you aspire to become: Flotov wants to become an officer (nothing special in that) although he does greatly admire the navy Military Police and civilian law enforcement detectives.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Welcome to the Huntress Horn, feel free to post upon the action thread, you are with the main group in the barracks


----------



## Shacklock (Dec 15, 2009)

Won't be home until around midnight british time so sorry to the guy im holding up


----------

